# Possible dog treats causing sickness



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all, I work at the Arkansas State Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory (basically like the animal version of the medical examiners office/lab) and we just got this info I though everyone should know about. 



The FDA is investigating reports of dogs becoming sick after eating chicken jerky made in China. Symptoms include vomiting,
diarrhea, polydipsia, polyuria, uremia and glycosuria. Report findings to the FDA at 214-253-5237


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wouldn't be the first time those have caused an issue. My dog has had ONE in her lifetime, cost me $300 for the stomach issues it gave her. That was three years ago now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

smokeslastspot said:


> Hi all, I work at the Arkansas State Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory (basically like the animal version of the medical examiners office/lab) and we just got this info I though everyone should know about?
> 
> The FDA is investigating reports of dogs becoming sick after eating chicken jerky made in China. Symptoms include vomiting,
> diarrhea, polydipsia, polyuria, uremia and glycosuria. Report findings to the FDA at 214-253-5237


I am confused. What should we know about? YOur post is very vague.Ok I just saw it. With the print different and at the bottom it didn't look like part of the post. Those treats were recalled many months ago.


----------

